# High and Low Beams Reversed



## theryemansu (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi everyone. Well, this is my first post and it is one that has stumped me for a few days.

I replaced the headlight bulbs on a 1999 Sentra a few days ago (the original ones were getting dull). The manual said to use 9004 series, so I found some Sylvania 9004XV's on sale at Wal-Mart and tossed them in. The first thing I noticed on installation was that the grooves in the replacement bulbs were slightly different from the originals, making it impossible to insert the replacements. However, being stubborn, I chisled off two of the tabs so that the replacements would fit.

Now, when I turn on the lights, the high-beams indicator light on the dash comes on and the high-beams are on even though the lever is switched to regular beams. When I switch the lever to high-beams, the regular beams come on. All i did was replace the bulbs, I never touched the switch.

Thinking that maybe the XV's were the problem, I bought some regular direct OEM replacement 9004's from Wagner and plugged them in. Same problem. They also had different grooves. Lights were working fine before I changed the bulbs.

Does anyone have any ideas/suggestions as to why this is happening and what I can do to fix it?

Thanks in advance,
Ryan


----------



## cgnizmo (Apr 3, 2004)

try some 9007, same problem here


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

98's and 99's take 9007 bulbs.


----------



## theryemansu (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the responses.

Are you sure about 9007. The computer at WalMart said 9004, the manual says 9004, AutoZone's website says 9004, and O'Reilly's website says 9004. I don't want to buy another set of bulbs without knowing that they'll work.


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

theryemansu said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Are you sure about 9007. The computer at WalMart said 9004, the manual says 9004, AutoZone's website says 9004, and O'Reilly's website says 9004. I don't want to buy another set of bulbs without knowing that they'll work.


Trust me it uses 9007. Even the factory manual is wrong lmao. 9007 WILL WORK ON B14-B15. Well, except the 2005 sentra, that uses a wierd new kind of bulb. Anyway, if 9004's don't fit 9007 will for sure.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The manual is wrong. They f'd up the 98 200sx and the 99 Sentra owner's manuals. The older style headlights (95-98) take 9004, the clear ones with the notches take 9007. It's just a typo in your manual.


----------



## theryemansu (Nov 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> The manual is wrong. They f'd up the 98 200sx and the 99 Sentra owner's manuals. The older style headlights (95-98) take 9004, the clear ones with the notches take 9007. It's just a typo in your manual.


Okay, thanks everyone! Now I've got to try to return 3 sets of 9004's! Anyone want to buy some?!?


----------



## JudgeTredd77 (Jun 6, 2003)

I just posted a question last night about the same problem (or so I think). My mechanic told me the problem was the DRL module (Canada). Did using 9007 bulbs fix the problem?

Judge


----------

